# Canon i550 / i850 / i950 working / TUTORIAL !!!

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

[Edited the turorial / now it should work ! ]

Got it working with original Canon Drivers from Japan !  :Very Happy: 

JIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

Maybe i will make an ebuild for the drivers... Cause it was not easy to integrate them !  :Very Happy: 

 :Razz: 

----------

## think4urs11

so please be so kind and write a little howto for the rest of us with this printer

pleeeeaaase   :Smile: 

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

I will do it tomorrow !  :Very Happy:  Cause we have it 01:35 o'clock and i must got to university tomorrow morning and will get back at 22:00 !   :Mad: 

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

Ok here the "little" tutorial !

1. Download "ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfilterpixus550i-2.2-0.i386.rpm"

2. rpm2targz bjfiltercups-2.2-0.i386.rpm

3. Now untar it in your home directory !

4. The extracted files are put in an home/yourname/usr directory... 

5. Delete the last numbers on the files in the directory home/yourname//usr/lib

example:

- 

libcnbpcmcm154.so.5.71.2  -> libcnbpcmcm154.so

6. Now copy the folowing files in your home/yourname/usr into the appropriate directory as following :

/home/yourname/usr/lib/*.*  ->  /usr/lib

mkdir /usr/lib/bjilib

/home/yourname/usr/lib/bjilib/*.*  ->  /usr/lib/bjilib

/home/yourname/usr/local/bin/*.*  ->  /usr/local/bin

7. go into /usr/lib and do the following:

ls libpng*

there should be a libpng.so.3

if there is a libpng.so.2 you don't need to do the following:

if there is no libpng then you should emerge libpng

then do: ln -sf /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 /usr/lib/libpng.so.2

8. Download the file ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfiltercups-2.2-0.i386.rpm

9. rpm2targz bjfiltercups-2.2-0.i386.rpm

10. extract bjfiltercups-2.2-0.i386.tar.gz

11. copy /home/yourname/usr/share/cups/model/*.*  ->  /usr/share/cups/model

12. copy /home/yourname//usr/lib/cups/filter/*.*  ->  /usr/lib/cups/filter

13. copy /home/yourname/usr/lib/cups/backend/*.*  ->  /usr/lib/cups/backend

now restart your cups and configure your printer like said in the doc on www.gentoo.org

but not the foomatic thing ! We now have a working driver...

If you still have questions... ASK !!! Ah nearly forgot to say that you can only print in 600dpi... But Hey !!! We can print ! 

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## think4urs11

hmmm

in the downloaded file are no lib* files?!?

All whats in there is this

./

./usr/

./usr/lib/

./usr/lib/cups/

./usr/lib/cups/filter/

./usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj

./usr/lib/cups/backend/

./usr/lib/cups/backend/canon_parallel

./usr/lib/cups/backend/canon_usb

./usr/local/

./usr/local/bin/

./usr/local/bin/bjcupsmon

./usr/local/bin/bjcups

./usr/local/share/

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Inkg_ma.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_24b1.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_24b2.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_24b3.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_24c1.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_24c2.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_24c3.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Inkg_pb.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Inkg_pc.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Inkg_pm.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_24bf.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_low.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_24cf.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Inkg_sp.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Inkg_ye.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_low_bb.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_bb.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_bk.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_cy.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_el.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_er.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_ma.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_pb.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_pc.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_pm.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_sp.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_out.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_ye.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_low010.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_out_bb.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_low040.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_low070.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_24b.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Ink_24c.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Inkg_bb.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Inkg_bk.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Inkg_cy.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Inkg_el.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/pixmaps/Inkg_er.xpm

./usr/local/share/bjcupsmon/bjcupsmon.glade

./usr/local/share/locale/

./usr/local/share/locale/ja/

./usr/local/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/

./usr/local/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/bjcupsmon.mo

./usr/share/

./usr/share/cups/

./usr/share/cups/model/

./usr/share/cups/model/canonpixus850i.ppd

./usr/share/cups/model/canonpixus550i.ppd

./usr/share/cups/model/canonpixus950i.ppd

so your step 5 seems to be not nessessary and i'm afraid it wont work here because of missing files   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xlyz

what have more than bjc 7100 drivers from linuxprinting?

----------

## dook43

This is leet.  I have an i850 (LOVE IT) and am forced to use Windows ATM.

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

Sorry !!! Corrected the downloadable file !  :Very Happy:  My mistake ! geeeh !

----------

## AlterEgo

 *dook43 wrote:*   

> This is leet.  I have an i850 (LOVE IT) and am forced to use Windows ATM.

 

The same tarball  (bjfiltercups) also contains an i850 driver, so have a go.

Otherwise, Turboprint (non-free) is also a linux option.

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

Sorry ... it was late... you also need the bjfiltercups... there are the drivers in there !

So copy the files into your /usr directory... then it should work !

Have to do all the steps in memory of what i have done... so i forgot some things !!!  :Sad: 

I will edit the tutroial !!!

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

Is it working like i described ?

----------

## gophix

i still did all mentioned in this tutorial. and it seems to work good - there is only one problem: my canon didn't print any sheet. I get no errors, nothing that tells me that something is wrong or what is wrong.

When i start "print test page" in CUPS, all seems to be perfect. then i show for completed jobs: 

```
pixus550i-23 Test Page root 15k completed at Sat Oct 11 01:23:59 2003
```

BUT the printer is still quiet....

so what could be wrong?

PS: little n00b.

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

you could try to change in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf the logging level from info to debug and then post your /var/log/cups/error_log

then i will tell you what you have done wrong or i have done wrong in my tutrorial !   :Confused: 

----------

## gophix

these are the logs since i changing info to debug

and restarted the cupsd

```

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:31 +0200] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer bjpixus550i...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:31 +0200] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer canonpixus550i...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:31 +0200] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer CNPX550I...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:31 +0200] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer pixus550i...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:31 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:31 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:32 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb://Canon/i550"...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:32 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp1"...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:32 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp2"..

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:32 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:32 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:32 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "parallel:/dev/lp0"...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:32 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "cups-pdf:/"...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:32 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "canon_parallel:/dev/lp0"...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200"...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:33 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:34 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0"...

I [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=29674)

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] SendCommand() 8 file=11

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] AcceptClient() 10 from localhost:631.

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] ReadClient() 10 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 10 status_code=0

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] ReadClient() 10 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 10 status_code=1

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] AcceptClient() 12 from localhost:631.

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] CloseClient() 5

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] ReadClient() 12 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] SendFile() 12 file=5

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] ReadClient() 10 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] ProcessIPPRequest: 10 status_code=0

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] CloseClient() 10

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] AcceptClient() 5 from localhost:631.

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] CloseClient() 9

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] ReadClient() 5 GET /images/restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] SendFile() 5 file=9

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] AcceptClient() 9 from localhost:631.

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] CloseClient() 7

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] ReadClient() 9 GET /images/show-active.gif HTTP/1.1

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:54 +0200] SendFile() 9 file=7

```

Last edited by gophix on Thu Nov 11, 2004 10:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xlyz

so far I'm printing on my I550 through the bjc7100 drivers as suggested by linuxprinting org, achieving up to 600x600 resolution and having the following configuration options:

```
    Adjustment     

   Contrast Level:    

   Cyan Level:    

   Density:    

   Magenta Level:    

   stpBrightness:    

   stpGamma:    

   stpSaturation:    

   Yellow Level:    

      

   General    

   Ink Type:    

   Input Slot:    

   Media Type:    

   Page Size:    

   Printout Mode:    

      

   Printout Mode    

   Dither Algorithm:    

   Ghostscript Resolution:    

   Image Type:    

   Output Type:    

   Quality:    

      

   Banners    

   Starting Banner:    

   Ending Banner:    
```

any1 would be so kind to tell what differences are there with canon drivers?

thanks in advance

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

I think you have chosen the wrong device... cause your log files says:

D [11/Oct/2003:03:11:32 +0200] LoadDevices: Added device "usb://Canon/i550"...

it should be usb://dev/usb/lp0

so change your device in cups... there are two...

one with canon feedback - the printer gives information to your computer... thats the wrong one...

check the other Canon Usb USB1 or so...

then go to command line and type as root...

/etc/init.d/cupsd restart

that solved the problem for me !

@xylz

The solution to take the BJC7100 Printer Driver is mentioned on linuxprinting as a solution cause nobody had a driver for canon i series printer... the differnces... i don't know...

It's just the wrong driver but it's working ! I remember there was some issue with the correct size or adjustment of the print ?!

----------

## xlyz

installed canon drivers

they are just less configurable than my previous one (bjc7100) 

(among the others missing draft mode, 300x300 resolution, saturation)

going back

may be you would like to try 7100 drivers as well

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

I will try them...  :Wink: 

Where are they in !?

emerge Gimp-print ????

----------

## xlyz

I suppose so

I remember I just followed gentoo docs.

BTW I did some print tests. In cups "printer test page" Canon drivers show a higher quality result (colors are more saturated, black is blacker, and I suppose ink consumption is higher   :Wink:  ). 7100 driver, as said, is more configurable. Having both seems to be the best solution, as switching is as easy as clicking "modify printer" in your printer administration page in cups and choose the other one from the list

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

Oh cool ! I will try it... 

First reason... it's not that difficult to integrate ! SIGH !   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AlterEgo

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  Having both seems to be the best solution, as switching is as easy as clicking "modify printer" in your printer administration page in cups and choose the other one from the list

 

It is even easier to define one physical printer several times with different drivers or properties:

I have a printerx-draft and a printerx-color and a printerx-photo defined in cups.

Just select "another" printer.

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

ok downloaded the ppd file from linuxprinting.com and i must say it's working great, but it's only half the speed of the canon i550 driver and the colo urs  don't look that nice...

[Update]

Ok managed like to look the same as the canon drivers... increased the density to 1.5 !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> It is even easier to define one physical printer several times with different drivers or properties:
> 
> I have a printerx-draft and a printerx-color and a printerx-photo defined in cups. Just select "another" printer.

 

how do you select which will be printing?

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

Just select the printer in your application under printer-settings... like in gimp or openoffice...

----------

## xlyz

try in Firebird   :Wink: 

----------

## RobMcM

I've tried thsi with my i250, also using BJC 7000 and 7100, and it seems to send the job to my printer OK (the light flashes when I click print...) but it just says 'media tray empty' in the CUPS web interface printer status. Anyone know how to override it? Or is it just because its a lowly i250, not a fancy i5/7/850   :Confused: 

----------

## AlterEgo

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *AlterEgo wrote:*   It is even easier to define one physical printer several times with different drivers or properties:
> 
> I have a printerx-draft and a printerx-color and a printerx-photo defined in cups. Just select "another" printer. 
> 
> how do you select which will be printing?

 

Sorry for the late reply (missed the topic I guess).

printerx-draft and printerx-color are names I use to set up the printers in CUPS. So I can print to the printer with the appropriate name.

This is even easier if you use a GUI like kprinter or gtklp for your printing-control. 

Instead of calling lpr I call kprinter and choose my printer from there.

----------

## stormer

Yes, I had great results with the Canon drivers, but now cupsd won't starts. Here is the error log in debug2 mode :

```
I [07/Dec/2003:19:49:12 -0500] Listening to 0:631

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:12 -0500] AddLocation: added location '/'

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:12 -0500] DenyIP: / deny 00000000/00000000

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:12 -0500] AllowIP: / allow 7f000001/ffffffff

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:12 -0500] AddLocation: added location '/admin'

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:12 -0500] DenyIP: /admin deny 00000000/00000000

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:12 -0500] AllowIP: /admin allow 7f000001/ffffffff

I [07/Dec/2003:19:49:12 -0500] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [07/Dec/2003:19:49:12 -0500] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [07/Dec/2003:19:49:12 -0500] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [07/Dec/2003:19:49:12 -0500] Full reload is required.

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:12 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:12 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:12 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "smb"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb://Canon/i450"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp1"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp2"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp3"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp4"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp5"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp6"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp7"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp8"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp9"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp10"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp11"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp12"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp13"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp14"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp15"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "parallel:/dev/printers/0"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "cups-pdf:/"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:13 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "canon_parallel:/dev/lp0"...

D [07/Dec/2003:19:49:14 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

W [07/Dec/2003:19:49:44 -0500] LoadDevices: Backend did not respond within 30 seconds!
```

I don't know how to make it work again.  All my hotplug devices are down when I try to start cupsd

----------

## stormer

Here's the error when I execute /usr/lib/cups/backend/socket

```
network socket "Unknown" "AppSocket/HP JetDirect"
```

----------

## stormer

I removed all parallel backend from cups and now it works.  Probably a proplem with parport modules in kernel 2.6

----------

## Mace68

Thank you Sohryu!

I had tried a different method and it ALMOST worked. Well, the drivers showed up in the list when configuring cups anyway.  :Smile: 

I emerged rpm (i know, i know  :Embarassed: )  and just installed the two files (bjfilterpixus550i-2.2-0.i386.rpm and bjfiltercups-2.2-0.i386.rpm) via rpm.

But it would just seem to vaporize the print jobs before they got to the printer.

The final step for me to get it to work was Sohryu's step number 7 on the list:

 *Quote:*   

> 7. go into /usr/lib and do the following:
> 
> ls libpng*
> 
> there should be a libpng.so.3
> ...

 

I didn't have a libpng.so.2, so I linked as described, restarted cups, and voila! It printed! And pretty darn good I might add!

So, my steps were:

```

#emerge rpm

#rpm -Uvh bjfilterpixus550i-2.2-0.i386.rpm

#rpm -Uvh bjfiltercups-2.2-0.i386.rpm

Follow step 7 in the quote above.

Set up the printer in cups.

PRINT!
```

However, I did install the turboprint demo (and got my i950 working with that) after my rpm steps but before Sohryu's step #7, but I hardly think that had anything to do with my success.

Happy Holidays!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## symbiote

this works on the Canon i450 too.

----------

## Squinky86

 *RobMcM wrote:*   

> I've tried thsi with my i250, also using BJC 7000 and 7100, and it seems to send the job to my printer OK (the light flashes when I click print...) but it just says 'media tray empty' in the CUPS web interface printer status.

 

I'll report the same.  Turboprint driver works (a bit off centered), but I'm not paying that much for printer drivers!

----------

## water

Thanks, it also works for a i455.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Squinky86

Just tried the i250 with the howto at the beginning instead of the previously suggested 7000/7100 BJC drivers.  It still does not work, so there's no celebrating for us cheap-o users yet.

----------

## symbiote

It works, but it's terrible.

You can't seem to print multiple pages at once. It dies. It takes 3920540354 tries before it actually prints anything.

GJDFKJGDFHGF.

----------

## bagr99

I have the same problem. 

Job is finished corectly, but printer do nothing.

I have't in list  usb://dev/usb/lp0. I have canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0 

In error_log i have 

E [15/Mar/2004:19:46:32 +0000] StartListening: Unable to find IP address for server name "bagr99" - Unknown host

bagr99 = My computer - i use DHCP to obtain IP adres

Please help me.

----------

## nicu

 *gophix wrote:*   

> these are the logs since i changing info to debug
> 
> and restarted the cupsd
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

I got exactly the same problem as you.

I had the canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0 working perfectly untill a hard disk failure...

And i spent hours making it work again.

Now i got the solution :

the debug log say :

    Error: invalid printer model name

After checking the source code, this is a message of the bjfilter...

after inspecting /usr/local/bin/pixus550i_ps and launching the commands by hand, i simply realized that :javascript:emoticon(' :Idea: ')

/usr/lib/bjlib IS INSTALLED WITHOUT BASIC ACCESS PERMISSIONS !!!javascript:emoticon(' :Embarassed: ')

SO YOU MUST SIMPLY EXECUTE AS superuser :

    chmod -R +rx /usr/lib/bjlib

And it works...javascript:emoticon(' :Very Happy: ')

I recommend using the canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0 backend because it works fine and automatically switch the printer on...

----------

## bagr99

I do it. Now i'm loged as root.  When i print, on the printer the green control led indikated procesing data (flash), but nothing else happend.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

There is error log in debug mode

What is not OK?

```

.........

d [28/Mar/2004:22:43:14 +0000] WriteClient: Removing fd 7 from OutputSet...

d [28/Mar/2004:22:43:14 +0000] ReadClient() 7, used=0

D [28/Mar/2004:22:43:14 +0000] CloseClient() 7

d [28/Mar/2004:22:43:14 +0000] CloseClient: Removing fd 7 from InputSet and OutputSet...

I [28/Mar/2004:22:43:14 +0000] [Job 1] 

D [28/Mar/2004:22:43:14 +0000] [Job 1] /usr/local/bin/bjfilterpixus550i: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

D [28/Mar/2004:22:43:14 +0000] [Job 1] (Canon) langage moniter[/usr/local/bin/lgmonpixus550i --gui --cups] start!

d [28/Mar/2004:22:43:14 +0000] PID 3355 exited with no errors.

d [28/Mar/2004:22:43:15 +0000] AcceptClient(0x808b668) 0 NumClients = 1

```

Last edited by bagr99 on Tue Apr 13, 2004 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nicu

[quote="bagr99"]I do it. Now i'm loged as root.  When i print, on the printer the green control led indikated procesing data (flash), but nothing else happend.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

There is error log in debug mode

What is not OK?

[code]

et caetera...

D [28/Mar/2004:22:43:14 +0000] [Job 1] /usr/local/bin/bjfilterpixus550i: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  :Exclamation: 

und so weiter...

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

To me, it sounds all right except this line above... You have one of this linux installed without libpng.so.2....

And i think the job you send to the printer is simply empty (there is just the postscript header and trailer...), that is why the led flash, and nothing outputs.

You need to trust another user in this forum : Sohryu Asuka Langley tells you to create a symbolic link on next version of this library. I think it might help you :

	ln -s /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 /usr/lib/libpng.so.2

For more details search about libpng in this forum.

Sometimes I wonder if Linux is not on its way to the windowization (a sort of unmanageable anarchy)...

----------

## bagr99

Thanks.

I'm add the link. 

But now i have other error

```

d [13/Apr/2004:19:35:52 +0000] ReadClient() 7, used=0

D [13/Apr/2004:19:35:52 +0000] CloseClient() 7

d [13/Apr/2004:19:35:52 +0000] CloseClient: Removing fd 7 from InputSet and OutputSet...

D [13/Apr/2004:19:35:53 +0000] [Job 18] BJFILTER ERROR :file access Error!

D [13/Apr/2004:19:35:53 +0000] [Job 18] not support this image format

d [13/Apr/2004:19:35:53 +0000] PID 5660 exited with no errors.

d [13/Apr/2004:19:35:53 +0000] AcceptClient(0x808b668) 0 NumClients = 1

D [13/Apr/2004:19:35:53 +0000] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

d [13/Apr/2004:19:35:53 +0000] AcceptClient: Adding fd 7 to InputSet...

```

----------

## nicu

 *bagr99 wrote:*   

> Thanks.
> 
> I'm add the link. 
> 
> But now i have other error
> ...

 

What a mess !

I do not have the problem and my help might well end here...

All i can say is that this message is issued by the bjfilter-2.2-0 and more exactly in bjfimage.c (get the source at canon japan site)...

The problem is locally either a malformed image file (which one ?, produced by which tool ?), or a not supported file format (but this should have been caught by the filter chain), or maybe an incompatibility between versions libpng.so.2 and libpng.so.3 ??? (take a look at release notes in /usr/share/doc if you will)

I've tried the symbolic link libpng.so.2 -> libpng.so.3, but that does not prevent me from printing images... and other users would have complained too... so your are on your own.

- Since the same error message is used 4 or 5 times in the source, you might try adding a lot of debug messages in bjfimage.c, recompile and install it and look the result in /var/log again... and isolate the problem more precisely... And then pray a guru...

- You might also try to load and install libpng2-1.0.12 (i use this one as libpng.so.2), but it is just a bet...

Maybe the problem depends on the kind of job you try to print...

By the way, between Job 1 and Job 18, isn't there any damned page that finally burst out of your printer ? 

Sorry for this no-value-added message, that's all a n00b can do anyway.

----------

## alikht

2gophix:

I had exactly the same problem.  There is a typo in the tutorial - it says to create the directory /usr/lib/bjilib, whereas the correct directory is /usr/lib/bjlib.  In my case renaming helped - try it.

----------

## Genkroh

My printer worked.

Here's what I did in the order I did it:

# emerge cups

# emerge foomatic

# emerge gimp-print

Download two files from http://cweb.canon.jp/drv-upd/bj/bjlinux221.html.

And Save to a temporary directory such as /tmp.

    1) bjfilterpixus550i-2.2-1.i386.rpm

    2) bjfiltercups-2.2-1.i386.rpm

# ln -sf /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 /usr/lib/libpng.so.2

# emerge alien

# cd /tmp

# alien -t bjfilterpixus550i-2.2-1.i386.rpm

# alien -t bjfiltercups-2.2-1.i386.rpm

# tar xvfz bjfilterpixus550i-2.2.tgz

# tar xvfz bjfiltercups-2.2.tgz

# cd usr

# cp -r * /usr

# cd /usr/lib

# ln -s libcnbpcmcm154.so.5.71.2 libcnbpcmcm154.so

# ln -s libcnbpcnclapi154.so.2.2.0 libcnbpcnclapi154.so

# ln -s libcnbpcnclbjcmd154.so.2.2.0 libcnbpcnclbjcmd154.so

# ln -s libcnbpcnclui154.so.2.2.0 libcnbpcnclui154.so

# ln -s libcnbphtmg154.so.5.60.1 libcnbphtmg154.so

# ln -s libcnbpo154.so.1.0.4 libcnbpo154.so

# ln -s libcnbpsmth154.so.3.34.1 libcnbpsmth154.so

# ln -s libcnbpwcc154.so.5.41.1 libcnbpwcc154.so

# chmod 755 bjlib

# rc-update add cupsd default

# /etc/init.d/cupsd start

----------

## ennservogt

I can confirm that these filter drivers work well for my Canon i865. I used the following two rpm archives: 

bjfiltercups-2.4-0.i386.tar.gz

bjfilterpixus860i-2.4-0.i386.rpm

But I have two additions to your tutorial which should be  added:

1. You don't have to install foomatic or gimp-print for these filter drivers to work! You just have to emerge cups!

2. In USA and Japan the printers are named: 560i, 860i and 960i.

In Europe these models are named i565, i865 and i965. The ONLY difference is that due to copyright restrictions  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  the device units in the USA and Japan are sold without the CD printing kit!

Greets

EnnserVogt

----------

## MHD

Anyone had any luck with the i250 yet??

----------

## MDD

 *Sohryu Asuka Langley wrote:*   

> Maybe i will make an ebuild for the drivers... Cause it was not easy to integrate them ! 
> 
> 

 

Did you create your ebuild?

----------

## water

 *MHD wrote:*   

> Anyone had any luck with the i250 yet??

 

Try them: http://www.canon.co.nz/products/printers/colour_bj_printers/i250_drivers.html

----------

## Mala Zaba

 *ennservogt wrote:*   

> I can confirm that these filter drivers work well for my Canon i865. I used the following two rpm archives: 
> 
> bjfiltercups-2.4-0.i386.tar.gz
> 
> bjfilterpixus860i-2.4-0.i386.rpm
> ...

 

Do you have gtk+1.2.10-r11 on your system, because is not work on my machine...

----------

## Mala Zaba

 *ennservogt wrote:*   

> I can confirm that these filter drivers work well for my Canon i865. I used the following two rpm archives: 
> 
> bjfiltercups-2.4-0.i386.tar.gz
> 
> bjfilterpixus860i-2.4-0.i386.rpm
> ...

 

Do you have gtk+1.2.10-r11 on your system, because is not work on my machine...  I think I miss some librairies...

----------

## Mala Zaba

log

```
D [25/Jul/2004:12:51:39 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /jobs/?op=restart-job&job_id=1&job_printer_uri=/printers/Canon HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jul/2004:12:51:39 +0000] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi started - PID = 14820

I [25/Jul/2004:12:51:39 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=14820)

D [25/Jul/2004:12:51:39 +0000] SendCommand() 5 file=8

D [25/Jul/2004:12:51:39 +0000] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [25/Jul/2004:12:51:39 +0000] ReadClient() 7 POST /jobs HTTP/1.1

E [25/Jul/2004:12:51:39 +0000] restart_job: job #1 cannot be restarted - no files!

D [25/Jul/2004:12:51:39 +0000] Sending error: client-error-not-possible

D [25/Jul/2004:12:51:39 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=404

D [25/Jul/2004:12:51:39 +0000] CloseClient() 7

root@vikings eric # echo "" > /var/log/cups/error_log

root@vikings eric # cat /var/log/cups/error_log

 

root@vikings eric # cat /var/log/cups/error_log

 

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:33 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /printers HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:33 +0000] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 14823

I [25/Jul/2004:12:52:33 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=14823)

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:33 +0000] SendCommand() 5 file=8

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:33 +0000] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:33 +0000] ReadClient() 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:33 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:33 +0000] ReadClient() 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:33 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:33 +0000] CloseClient() 7

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] ReadClient() 5 GET /printers/Canon?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 14824

I [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=14824)

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] SendCommand() 5 file=8

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] AcceptClient() 7 from localhost:631.

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] ReadClient() 7 POST /printers/Canon HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] Adding start banner page "none" to job 6.

I [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] Adding end banner page "none" to job 6.

I [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] Job 6 queued on 'Canon' by 'root'.

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] Job 6 hold_until = 0

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob(6, 0x809eef0)

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob() id = 6, file = 0/1

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] job-sheets=none,none

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] banner_page = 0

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: argv = "Canon","6","root","Test Page","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00006-001"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=iso-8859-15"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=fr"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[5]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/Canon.ppd"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[7]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[8]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[9]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[10]="DEVICE_URI=usb://Canon/i860"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[11]="PRINTER=Canon"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[12]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: statusfds = [ 9 10 ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 11 -1 ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 12 13 ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbffefc50, 0xbffeefc0, 11, 13, 10)

I [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 14825) for job 6.

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 11 14 ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj", 0xbffefc50, 0xbffeefc0, 12, 14, 10)

I [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj (PID 14826) for job 6.

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb"

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 12 ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb", 0xbffefc50, 0xbffeefc0, 11, 12, 10)

I [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 14827) for job 6.

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] Page = 612x792; 18,14 to 594,784

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.0

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%EndComments

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%EndResource

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%EndProlog

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] pw = 576.0, pl = 769.3

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] PageLeft = 18.1, PageRight = 594.1

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] PageTop = 783.5, PageBottom = 14.2

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] CloseClient() 7

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] 0 %%EOF

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] Saw EOF!

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] Error: invalid paper load

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] Canon Bubble Jet Print Filter for Linux ver.2.4.0

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] Copyright CANON INC. 2001-2004

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] All Rights Reserved.

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] bjfilterpixus860i --gui (gui mode)

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] bjfilterpixus860i [switches] [file]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] switches: [ --imageres     1 - 32767             ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --cartridge    cartridgetype         ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --media        mediatype             ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --halftoning   halftonetype          ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --quality      1 - 5                 ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --grayscale                          ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --papersize    size                  ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --paperload    position              ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --borderless                         ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --extension    0 - 3                 ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --location     position              ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --fit                                ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --full                               ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --percent      20 - 400              ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --copies       1 - 999               ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --renderintent intent                ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --gamma        1.4/1.8/2.2           ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --balance_c    -50  -   50           ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --balance_m    -50  -   50           ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --balance_y    -50  -   50           ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --balance_k    -50  -   50           ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --density      -50  -   50           ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --papergap     gaptype               ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] [ --bbox         left,bottom,right,top ]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6]

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] Printer using device file "/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] LPGETSTATUS returned a port status of 18...

W [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] Media tray empty!

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:36 +0000] UpdateJob: job 6, file 0 is complete.

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:36 +0000] CancelJob: id = 6

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:36 +0000] StopJob: id = 6, force = 0

D [25/Jul/2004:12:52:36 +0000] StopJob: printer state is 3

```

W [25/Jul/2004:12:52:35 +0000] [Job 6] Media tray empty!

??? The tray is not empty!

----------

## MDD

 *Quote:*   

>  W [25/Jul/2004:19:24:28 +0200] [Job 7] Media tray empty!  

 

Same shit here...  :Sad: 

Erm, and no, i have paper in it  :Wink: 

----------

## Mala Zaba

ok, my printer work... My step is:

```
How-to Canon i860.

# emerge cups

Download two files from ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/.

1) bjfilterpixus860i-2.4-0.i386.rpm

2) bjfiltercups-2.4-0.i386.rpm

Save this two file in /tmp

# ln -sf /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 /usr/lib/libpng.so.2

# cd /tmp

# rpm2targz bjfilterpixus860i-2.4-0.i386.rpm

# rpm2targz bjfiltercups-2.4-0.i386.rpm

# mkdir canon_i860_driver-2.4-0

# cd canon_i860_driver-2.4-0

# tar xvzf ../bjfilterpixus860i-2.2.tgz

# tar xvzf ../bjfiltercups-2.2.tgz

# cd usr/lib

Make a symbolic link for all libs like this:

# ln -s libcnbpcmcm154.so.5.71.2 libcnbpcmcm154.so

Move the folder canon_i860_driver-2.4-0 if you want save it.

# cp -r  /tmp/canon_i860_driver-2.4-0/usr/* /usr/

# rc-update add cupsd default

# /etc/init.d/cupsd start

Go to http://localhost:631

Add a printer.

Change the Paper Feed to Auto Feeder
```

PS  When you add the printer, I have two USB # 1.  If you take with status readback and you don't have some libraries like gtk+1.2 and liblglade...  (older version), my printer don't work...

----------

## dencar

I bought a Canon i865 yeterday (yes I know they are discontinued) and followed the how-to in Mala Zaba's post without success - probably my fault. So then I followed Sohryu Asuka Langley's tutorial with instant success (probably took more care). I would like to thank you both for your efforts and am very pleased to be able to print without paying for TurboPrint. 

As Sohryu Asuka Langley states, these drivers  provide only basic configuration (600dpi) and  I wonder is there a more flexible installation possible? I tried the foomatic drivers from Canon Inc. (Kosugi Office) and got more  configuration options but, no matter what I set, I could only get B5 page size printing.

Thanks again; I'm most grateful.

----------

## ketjow

Has anyone managed to get a Canon i965 to work? I followed the tutorials, but unfortunatelly they wouldn't work  :Sad: 

Thanks

----------

## kENNy_

Hi all,

I wrote an ebuild feel free to test it:

Canon i560 ebuild

mfg

kENNy

----------

## end11

Wow after much trying i couldnt get these to work.

However, I used the drivers that xlyz suggested and they do work, well! 

Thank you xlyz this is excellent.

----------

## sprong

does that ebuild work for printing + scanner on an mp360?

----------

## sinkhole

Hey, has anyone else lost their printer with the recent upgrade to cups-1.1.20-r5?

My cups setup for the printer seems to be completely intact, yet when printing I get the little red 'X' in the printer (after the job is sent). The job ends up queued. Test pages won't print either. Cupsd is running.

Even print preview and all of that works.

-S

PS: Printing under the canon 2.4 driver in kde 3.3

----------

## dreville

I have a Canon i560. Does anybody know if duplexing is possible at all in Linux? The way it works in Windows is that a window pops up when you need to flip the pages.

There also this program called Fineprint which works in Windows. Is there a similar program for linux?

Thanks.

dreville

----------

## sinkhole

My problem turned out the be mundane. Nevertheless ended up doing a step I didn't do before to get things restarted. At some point I must have rebooted and the autoloaded modules had changed... no usb modules were loaded. With the modules loaded cups still did not see the canon_usb backend (not in port list). Googled and found this link and command...

http://mandrakeusers.org/lofiversion/index.php/t9212.html

lpadmin -p Canoni860 -m canonpixus860i.ppd -v canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0 -E

With that command run, the port showed up in the list and printing seemed to be active. usb:/dev/usb/lp0 worked but printed slowly. canon_usb:/... worked faster, but output otherwise looked the same.

Looking at the ppd file, I can't help but wonder if getting other resolutions is no more an issue than editing the ppd with known good output dpi's?

-S

----------

## HecHacker1

I couldn't get this to work at all, all my printer was doing was flash it's led and then not printing anything.

Well, I figured out the problem. even though your guide says to only do the ln -s for libpng if you already don't have the file, you need to do it anyways.

Well, it's hard to explain, but after I did:

ln -sf /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 /usr/lib/libpng.so.2

everything was fine.

just a tip for other people who get their printer blinking the led without actually printing.

----------

## Jinidog

I was not able to use my Canon i560 und Linux.

I once got the Turbolinux drivers working, when I used a parallel cable, but now, with USB, even that doesn't work.

The canon drivers didn't work neither with a parallel or a usb cable.

I always get messages like "USB port is busy" or "parallel port is busy", the printer did not print.

Quite funny was, that when I wanted to use the i560 backend (which is found), cups configures a path to the printer /dev/usblp0 (instead of /dev/usb/lp0).

I fixed that with a symlink, but that didn't help.

I think, not only the drivers are the problem, I see that Linux still has a problem with printing.

Obviously you can do many things with cups, like managing dozens of printers.

But I want simply one printer on one PC. (perhaps other PCs should print with it, but that would come later)

----------

## HecHacker1

do you have gnome? try gnome-cups-manager

it made my install much easier, and it allows you to pick the location of the real printer.

----------

## Jinidog

Funny, after using the KDE-Manager for installing the printer, the CANON-drivers are working.

----------

## c_t

The ebuild worked for me! I simply emerged it and then configured the printer to usb:/dev/usb/lp0 in the kde-printer-control-center.

Quality looks much better with the original drivers than with the BJC7100 but I assume ink-consumption is much higher, too.

An I still haven't found out, howto integrate the program bjfilterpixus560i which can be used to change the driversettings. any ideas how to do that?

christoph

----------

## Jinidog

On another machine I'm not able to get the bjfilters compiled.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4/work/bjfilter-2.4-0/src'
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/cncl    -I../include/misc    -O2 -c bjferror.c
> ...

 

----------

## mouve

Hi.

I hav some difficulties installing the ebuild c_t linked in his posting. No, this is not (yet) a bug report ;o)

But the problems are:

* Installing the ebuild only worked after I've downloaded the files manually and placed them in the right directory

* emerging bjfilterpixus560i didn't work (and neither it did in any variation, e.g. bjfilterpixus, bjfilterpixusi560, ...)

I don't want to use ebuild <file> merge because a) I don't know how to uninstall and b) I would like to see where the mistake was made. And to me, there is one...

Maybe I'm going to write a bug report, this posting is just to see if someone has already found a solution for this problem or just experienced the same problem.

If someone tries to reproduce the error, just download the ebuild mentioned in c_t's posting and run

# ebuild bjfilterpixus560i-2.4.ebuild digest

Here, ebuild tried to contact my standard download server instead of ftp://download.canon.jp which is mentioned in the ebuild file

Using

# ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-printer/bjfilterpixus560i/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4.ebuild fetch

gentoo downloaded the sources correctly (or rather verified the ones I already had manually fetched). Afterwards, running

# emerge bjfilterpixus560i

tells me

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "bjfilterpixus560i".

A search didn't find anything either. So, what did I miss or what needs to be done to "repair" the ebuild? Maybe it's one of these mistakes that make you slam your head to the table when you find out? Hope it's not my head that will end up this way just beacuse I forgot a certain step... (o:

And sorry for my bumpy English, but I'm trying to improve.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: Blast!

First of all, there are two ebuilds to download:

* net-print/bjfilterpixus560i/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4.ebuild

* net-print/pixus560i-libs/pixus560i-libs-2.4.ebuild

The libs-ebuild requires the bjfiltercups-2.4.0.rpm (and possibly bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0.i386.rpm, too).

Now, there is the following error:

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4/work/bjcupsmon-2.4/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DUSE_LIB_GLASE             -I/usr/include/libglade-1.0      -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include    -O2 -Wall -c bjcupsmon_main.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DUSE_LIB_GLASE             -I/usr/include/libglade-1.0      -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include    -O2 -Wall -c bjcupsmon_cups.c

In Datei, eingefügt von bjcupsmon_main.c:25:

bjcupsmon_common.h:29:25: glade/glade.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

bjcupsmon_main.c: In Funktion »initApplication«:

bjcupsmon_main.c:152: Warnung: implicit declaration of function `glade_init'

bjcupsmon_main.c:115: Warnung: unused variable `i'

make[2]: *** [bjcupsmon_main.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

In Datei, eingefügt von bjcupsmon_cups.c:28:

bjcupsmon_common.h:29:25: glade/glade.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

make[2]: *** [bjcupsmon_cups.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4/work/bjcupsmon-2.4/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4/work/bjcupsmon-2.4'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: net-printer/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4 failed.

OK... obviously, glade.h is missing...

# qpkg -fp glade.h

gnome-base/eel *

gnome-base/libglade *

but libglade is installed, and so is eel. 

# find / -iname 'glade.h'

/var/tmp/portage/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4/work/bjcupsmon-2.4/po/glade.h

/usr/include/libglade-2.0/glade/glade.h

*shrug*

What did I forget?

- libglade is installed (version 2.4.0)

- glade is installed (version 2.6. :Cool: 

- gtk+ is installed (version 2.6.2 -- interesting: pkg-config --modversion gtk+ says "1.2.10", is this the missing library? I'm testing...)

----------

## rat02

I followed the guide, and managed to set up mu printer with cups. It didn't have i450 as a driver so i picked s450 (close enough). I printed a test page, and it was squished to the upper part of the page and cut off to the right. I then chose a different driver, i think is was the 550i first, and now i can't print anything, with any driver.

Has anyone got this working for an i450?

----------

## LinuxDoc

```
make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4/work/bjcups-2.4-0/ppd'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4/work/bjcups-2.4-0/ppd'

/var/tmp/portage/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4/work/bjcups-2.4-0

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4/work/bjfilter-2.4-0'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4/work/bjfilter-2.4-0/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/cncl    -I../include/misc    -O2 -c bjferror.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/cncl    -I../include/misc    -O2 -c bjfilter.c

bjferror.c: In function `bjf_error':

bjferror.c:49: error: label at end of compound statement

make[2]: *** [bjferror.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4/work/bjfilter-2.4-0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4/work/bjfilter-2.4-0'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-print/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 88, Exitcode 2

!!! Could not compile package.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

any solution ?

----------

## Jinidog

Are you using gcc-3.3?

I only could compile this stuff with gcc-3.3.

----------

## LinuxDoc

ok thx ... that it im using gcc 3.4.3 ...

----------

## Gentree

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> Has anyone managed to get a Canon i965 to work? I followed the tutorials, but unfortunatelly they wouldn't work 
> 
> Thanks

 

what did you do in the end?

I found the turboprint drivers installed like a dream, took me 5mins to get to printing a test page.

hwvr I found the print quality , although very good showed some slight unevenness in the tones of the colour wheel.

This was a bit disappointing because it produced incredible quality on my epson 925 before the heap of junk refused to work when the ink ran out! 

I will have to boot to windows to do an initial head alignment etc before forming a final opinion but turboprint seems less good for canon.

So... I want to see what I can do with the canon and guten-print drivers.

What did you find best for your i965?

TIA  :Cool: 

----------

## parasonic

 *Mala Zaba wrote:*   

> ok, my printer work... My step is:
> 
> ```
> How-to Canon i860.
> 
> ...

 

Okay, I tried this. I get the following error when I try to configure the printer:

Admin

Error:

    client-error-not-possible

Also, the driver for the printer doesn't show up on the Web interface. Any ideas? Will this even work with amd64? Thanks.

----------

## parasonic

A nice little smack back up to the top of the thread list...

----------

## laurelin

 *Genkroh wrote:*   

> My printer worked.
> 
> Here's what I did in the order I did it:
> 
> # emerge cups
> ...

 

Now well. I have this printer too - meaning i865 (german version. named i860 outside Germany, I think) and I cheered a bit too early. I followed this steps and that's what I've got when I wanted to emerge Alien.  Because this program is vital to the following steps, I beg you to help me.

These are the error-message and the log printed out:

```
# emerge -a alien 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/dpkg-1.10.28

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-3.2.9-r10

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.108

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm-4.2

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/alien-8.47

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> emerge (1 of 5) app-arch/dpkg-1.10.28 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) dpkg-1.10.28.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/dpkg-1.10.26.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-dpkg-1.10.28

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/dpkg-1.10.27.gcc4.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) dpkg_1.10.28.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking dpkg_1.10.28.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dpkg-1.10.28/work

 * Applying dpkg-1.10.26.patch ...                                        [ ok ] * Applying dpkg-1.10.27.gcc4.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: dpkg-1.10.27.gcc4.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/app-arch/dpkg/files/dpkg-1.10.27.gcc4.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/dpkg-1.10.28/temp/dpkg-1.10.27.gcc4.patch-22046.out

!!! ERROR: app-arch/dpkg-1.10.28 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 359, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: dpkg-1.10.27.gcc4.patch!

```

 /var/tmp/portage/dpkg-1.10.28/temp/dpkg-1.10.27.gcc4.patch-22046.out read the following:

```
***** dpkg-1.10.27.gcc4.patch *****

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/app-arch/dpkg/files/dpkg-1.10.27.gcc4.patch

===================================

patching file lib/parse.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 39.

1 out of 3 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file lib/parse.c.rej

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/app-arch/dpkg/files/dpkg-1.10.27.gcc4.patch

===================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- lib/parse.c.orig   2005-07-07 18:51:15.000000000 +0200

|+++ lib/parse.c   2005-07-07 18:53:35.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p2 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/app-arch/dpkg/files/dpkg-1.10.27.gcc4.patch

===================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- lib/parse.c.orig   2005-07-07 18:51:15.000000000 +0200

|+++ lib/parse.c   2005-07-07 18:53:35.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p3 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/app-arch/dpkg/files/dpkg-1.10.27.gcc4.patch

===================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- lib/parse.c.orig   2005-07-07 18:51:15.000000000 +0200

|+++ lib/parse.c   2005-07-07 18:53:35.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p4 -g0 --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/app-arch/dpkg/files/dpkg-1.10.27.gcc4.patch

===================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- lib/parse.c.orig   2005-07-07 18:51:15.000000000 +0200

|+++ lib/parse.c   2005-07-07 18:53:35.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

3 out of 3 hunks ignored

```

sorry for pasting *all* the logs but maybe you have to ask for it anyway. 

Can you help me to install alien please? And maybe there is another way for implementing the printer into CUPS - I'm running Gnome and CUPS (CUPS only waits for a ppd-file).

----------

## amiatrome

 *Sohryu Asuka Langley wrote:*   

> Ok here the "little" tutorial !
> 
> 1. Download "ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfilterpixus550i-2.2-0.i386.rpm"
> 
> 2. rpm2targz bjfiltercups-2.2-0.i386.rpm
> ...

 

I had emerged cups and later chanced upon the descriptions here. I followed everything but was still facing the same problem on my i560 as others, that is, the LED blinked once but didnt print. I got it to work by emerging ghostscript. Dunno if thats helpful to any of you.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Hum, maybe for i560 you should go ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/

and check for better drivers:

download ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0.i386.rpm

and ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfiltercups-2.4-0.i386.rpm

you have new and better drivers....

----------

## enrique

I have a problem with my Canon i865 and Canon's v 2.50 drivers. I did not have any problems with the earlier version. 

The problem is that if I print a page, the text/image is streched horizontial so that only half of the text/image appers, it looks like cups/the printer driver things that the sheet it is printing on is only half the width.

The printer is set to A4, and if I look in cups' logs I can't find anything that looks wrong. Here is everything that contains something with size:

```
D [05/Jan/2006:17:06:07 +0100] [Job 5] Page = 595x842; 10,14 to 586,833

D [05/Jan/2006:17:06:07 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%DocumentMedia: Regular 595 842 0 () ()

D [05/Jan/2006:17:06:07 +0100] [Job 5] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 595 842

D [05/Jan/2006:17:06:07 +0100] [Job 5] pw = 576.0, pl = 819.2

D [05/Jan/2006:17:06:07 +0100] [Job 5] PageLeft = 9.6, PageRight = 585.6

D [05/Jan/2006:17:06:07 +0100] [Job 5] PageTop = 833.4, PageBottom = 14.2

D [05/Jan/2006:17:06:07 +0100] [Job 5] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [05/Jan/2006:17:06:07 +0100] [Job 5] pw = 576.0, pl = 819.2

D [05/Jan/2006:17:06:07 +0100] [Job 5] PageLeft = 9.6, PageRight = 585.6

D [05/Jan/2006:17:06:07 +0100] [Job 5] PageTop = 833.4, PageBottom = 14.2

D [05/Jan/2006:17:06:07 +0100] [Job 5] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [05/Jan/2006:17:06:07 +0100] [Job 5] pstocanonbj: /usr/bin/gs -r600 -g4958x7016 -q -dNOPROMPT -dSAFER -sDEVICE=ppmraw -sOutputFile=- -| /usr/local/bin/bjfilterpixusip8600 --imageres 600 --papersize a4 --media plain --paperload asf --bbox 9,14,585,834
```

The 595x842 is the size of an A4 sheet in PostScript points (1 Postscript point = 0.0352777778 centimeter)

Any ideas?

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Old links are now broken, you can try

http://cweb.canon.jp/drv-upd/bj/other.html#linux now.

----------

## Eugene33

Does anyone managed to make it work with an amd64 platform ????

I used the canon_i560 ebuild and it installed, I find my printer in Cups but when I want to print, nothing happen. Anyone have a clue ???

When I make a revdep-rebuild it ask me to re-emerge the canon_i560, each time !!!!

For the Bjfilter the emerge stop with the error:

 *Quote:*   

> getipc.c: In function `GetIPCData':
> 
> getipc.c:66: warning: passing arg 3 of `accept' from incompatible pointer type
> 
> gcc  -O2  -o bjfilter -L../../usr/lib bjferror.o bjfilter.o bjfimage.o bjfoption.o bjfpos.o bjfrcaccess.o getipc.o bjflist.o -lcnbpcmcm189 -lcnbpess189 -lm -ldl -ltiff -lpng        -lcnbpcnclapi189 -lcnbpcnclbjcmd189 -lcnbpcnclui189 /usr/lib/libpopt.a
> ...

 

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *Eugene33 wrote:*   

> Does anyone managed to make it work with an amd64 platform ????
> 
> I used the canon_i560 ebuild and it installed, I find my printer in Cups but when I want to print, nothing happen. Anyone have a clue ???
> 
> When I make a revdep-rebuild it ask me to re-emerge the canon_i560, each time !!!!
> ...

 

Ebuild,Emerge? you should download both bjfilter-cups and bjfilter-560 .rpm packages from the japanese site,

then uncompress them by hand using this thread as howto, and use them as 32-bit binaries......

(I'm not sure if you need to have cups compiled as 32-bit version.....)

----------

## Gentree

 *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   

> Old links are now broken, you can try
> 
> http://cweb.canon.jp/drv-upd/bj/other.html#linux now.

 

wtf?

maybe you speak jp better than I do but there are several links there and I have no idea what any of them relate to.

I am guessing the model names I can read are new support which has been added each version .

If you understand that page or know a specific link could you post a link http or ftp to the actual download you are recommending?

Thx   :Cool: 

----------

## scubed

I have a i450.  I see that someone earlier in the thread says

that they managed to get it to work.  I followed the instructions

and installed the drivers from the rpm.  They show up in CUPS,

and I set it to Canon/Pixus560i.  When I try to print, it just

aborts.  Here is what it has in the log:

```

error_log:

D [12/Jan/2006:19:36:30 -0500] [Job 27] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [12/Jan/2006:19:36:30 -0500] [Job 27] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [12/Jan/2006:19:36:30 -0500] [Job 27] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [12/Jan/2006:19:36:30 -0500] [Job 27] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [12/Jan/2006:19:36:30 -0500] [Job 27] LANG = "en"

D [12/Jan/2006:19:36:30 -0500] [Job 27] are supported and installed on your system.

D [12/Jan/2006:19:36:30 -0500] [Job 27] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [12/Jan/2006:19:36:30 -0500] [Job 27] Page = 612x792; 18,14 to 594,784

E [12/Jan/2006:19:36:30 -0500] [Job 27] pdftops-options: -cfg /etc/cups/pdftops.conf

...

D [12/Jan/2006:19:36:30 -0500] [Job 27] (Canon) langage moniter[/usr/local/bin/lgmonpixus560i --gui --cups] start!

E [12/Jan/2006:19:36:30 -0500] PID 21095 stopped with status 0!

localhost:631:

i450-27  watchtv.pdf  username  37k  aborted 

```

Why does it say --gui?  What other information would be useful

in diagnosing the problem?

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *Gentree wrote:*   

>  *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   Old links are now broken, you can try
> 
> http://cweb.canon.jp/drv-upd/bj/other.html#linux now. 
> 
> wtf?
> ...

 

You need to download 2 files: 1 is the bjfilterpixus related to your printer model,1 is the bjfiltercups related to the relase of the bjfiltercups

you choosed.

In the link I gaved you, choose in the linux box (just at top of the page) your model, looking which ver of the print filter is (Ver. : from 1.31 to 2.50).

then, after clicking the link, you will find a new page with the files near the bottom. Choose your "printer model" driver from http or ftp,

then download also the CUPS driver listed in the same box (I choosed rpm so downloaded rpm for both, you can try tar version for both if you like

to experiment). 

Just note that when you select a download link, the name of the file will shows up in the left part of the statusbar. Check that you aren't downloading

the guides (useless cause japanese) but the drivers.

In my case I downloaded:

bjfilterpixus550i-2.2-1.i386.rpm

bjfiltercups-2.2-1.i386.rpm

----------

## Gentree

Thanks for the explaination.

Anyone know which would have any chance of working with an i925?

If any  :Confused: 

Thx

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> Thanks for the explaination.
> 
> Anyone know which would have any chance of working with an i925?
> 
> If any 
> ...

 

i925 is totally absent from the page..... if is a recent model you could try to wait some time, if it's an old model you might consider

the commercial drivers (I forgot the name...... was turboprint)

----------

## scubed

I finally got the canon i450 printer working.

The RPM still gives the same error, but I

installed foomatic and put

Canon-BJC-7004-bjc800.ppd

in CUPS.  I selected the

non-canon USB (usb: instead of canon_usb:)

and now the printer finally works properly!

I had tried TurboPrint previously, but it never quite worked.

It only printed very lightly.  That might be because it was

the trial version.

----------

## Eugene33

Hi and thanks for the tip about the i560 but I got the same errors when I do it manually, or with the ebuild nothing works.

I downloaded the *.rpm related to the i560 deziped them and ./configure /make && make install; well nothing   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *Eugene33 wrote:*   

> Hi and thanks for the tip about the i560 but I got the same errors when I do it manually, or with the ebuild nothing works.
> 
> I downloaded the *.rpm related to the i560 deziped them and ./configure /make && make install; well nothing  

 

./configure ./make isn't for rpm. rpms are already binaries. Check This post in this same thread to learn what to do with the rpms given by japan-canon....

----------

## opentaka

anyone has idea on x86_64?

when using straight from rpm, in error_cups, it shows

```

I [09/Mar/2006:06:53:08 +0800] Started backend /usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb (PID 16695) for job 1.

E [09/Mar/2006:06:53:08 +0800] PID 16694 stopped with status 127!

I [09/Mar/2006:06:53:08 +0800] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [09/Mar/2006:07:01:06 +0800] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=18068)

```

and then if I set loglevel to debug, it saids that it can't find libcups.so.2, which is RIGHT THERE!

also, when I try to compile bjfilter, I get

```

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/bjfilter-2.5-1'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/root/bjfilter-2.5-1/src'

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/cncl      -I../include/misc    -O2 -c bjferror.c

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/cncl      -I../include/misc    -O2 -c bjfilter.c

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/cncl      -I../include/misc    -O2 -c bjfimage.c

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/cncl      -I../include/misc    -O2 -c bjfoption.c

bjfoption.c: In function `SetCmdOption':

bjfoption.c:546: warning: passing arg 3 of `poptGetContext' from incompatible pointer type

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/cncl      -I../include/misc    -O2 -c bjfpos.c

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/cncl      -I../include/misc    -O2 -c bjfrcaccess.c

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/cncl      -I../include/misc    -O2 -c getipc.c

getipc.c: In function `GetIPCData':

getipc.c:67: warning: passing arg 3 of `accept' from incompatible pointer type

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/cncl      -I../include/misc    -O2 -c bjflist.c

gcc  -O2  -o bjfilterpixusip3100  bjferror.o bjfilter.o bjfimage.o bjfoption.o bjfpos.o bjfrcaccess.o getipc.o bjflist.o -lcnbpcmcm218 -lcnbpess218         -lm -ldl -ltiff -lpng   -lcnbpcnclapi218 -lcnbpcnclbjcmd218     -lcnbpcnclui218 /usr/lib/libpopt.a 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lcnbpcmcm218

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [bjfilterpixusip3100] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/bjfilter-2.5-1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/bjfilter-2.5-1'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

```

anyone has any ideas please?

----------

## ATha1

 *Sohryu Asuka Langley wrote:*   

> Ok here the "little" tutorial !
> 
> 1. Download "ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfilterpixus550i-2.2-0.i386.rpm"
> 
> 2. rpm2targz bjfiltercups-2.2-0.i386.rpm
> ...

 

Does this work fpr Canon i455 printers?

I hope so, but I can't establish a connection to my printer.

Controlcenter says Status: Inaktiv

I don't know what I can do to solve the Problem.

Is there anyone, who have experience with installing this printer?

----------

## Matteo Azzali

just a note for anyone still having issues here.... japan drivers are binaries and actually obsolete.

Check at linuxprinting which driver is best for your printer

and use oss ones that are working better (really.... these aren't videocards....  :Wink:  ).

I'm actually using bjc8200 for my i550 printer.

(with this driver I can print 1200x1200 dpi and I got a lot more options...)

----------

## glc

 *bagr99 wrote:*   

> Thanks.
> 
> I'm add the link. 
> 
> But now i have other error
> ...

 

I have the same problem with my i560...

But, I've played with the bjfilter source code, and I've patched it, to see what happens.

First, I've just added a line to see what kind of unrecognisable image type the filter does not understand and, by adding some text in the bjf_error calls in bjfimage.c :

and, adding this at line 127 :  

```
for (i=0;i<=10;i++) { fprintf (stderr, "tbuf[%i]=%i (x%x)\n", i, tbuf[i], tbuf[i]); }
```

the output is :

```

D [22/Sep/2008:11:46:11 +0200] [Job 52] BJFILTER ERROR :file access Error!

D [22/Sep/2008:11:46:11 +0200] [Job 52] not support this image format PNGSTART1 (bjfimage.c:126)

D [22/Sep/2008:11:46:11 +0200] [Job 52] tbuf[0]=37 (x25)

D [22/Sep/2008:11:46:11 +0200] [Job 52] tbuf[1]=37 (x25)

D [22/Sep/2008:11:46:11 +0200] [Job 52] tbuf[2]=8 (x8)

D [22/Sep/2008:11:46:11 +0200] [Job 52] tbuf[3]=1 (x1)

D [22/Sep/2008:11:46:11 +0200] [Job 52] tbuf[4]=0 (x0)

D [22/Sep/2008:11:46:11 +0200] [Job 52] tbuf[5]=0 (x0)

D [22/Sep/2008:11:46:11 +0200] [Job 52] tbuf[6]=0 (x0)

D [22/Sep/2008:11:46:11 +0200] [Job 52] tbuf[7]=116 (x74)

D [22/Sep/2008:11:46:11 +0200] [Job 52] tbuf[8]=131 (x83)

D [22/Sep/2008:11:46:11 +0200] [Job 52] tbuf[9]=5 (x5)

D [22/Sep/2008:11:46:11 +0200] [Job 52] tbuf[10]=8 (x8)

```

So, I've tried to see what type of image it is, I've just added a line in bjfimage.c (before line 127 (goto onErr;)) :

```
BF=fopen("/tmp/bjf.file","wb"); fwrite(tbuf, 2, 1, BF);  while( fread(tbuf, 8, 1, stdin) ) { fwrite(tbuf, 8, 1, BF); } ; fclose(BF);
```

Then, as the printed "file" comes from a previous cups filter, it is stdin. I'm just writing stdin to a file, and the continue with the old "goto onErr;".

The file written is :

```

# file /tmp/bjf.file

/tmp/bjf.file: ISO-8859 text, with very long lines

```

Really surprising as I expected to have an image !

looking at the header of the file :

```

# head -4 /tmp/bjf.file

%%[ ProductName: GPL Ghostscript ]%%

P6

# Image generated by GPL Ghostscript (device=ppmraw)

5100 6600

```

what a hell is this ???? 

I mean, ok, this is the output of ghostscript, but..... what is it doing here ?

FYI, I've just tried to print the front page of google from internet explorer, via samba and the cups.

Going to the printer configuration into cups (http://localhost:631/) and printing localy the test page, it works perfectly !

Any idea about why from printing remotely, I got this ??

Thanks.

----------

